# Tools for cutting cork bark?



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Yall,
Does anyone have any tips on cutting cork bark? Special tools ect?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it round cork bark or panels?

Round cork bark I use a small hacksaw. Panels I use a tool I got from my mom to cut fabric. It's basically a razor sharp wheel, like a pizza cutter except really sharp.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I use anything with saw teeth... have used a saw-zall, circular saw, table saw, compound mitre saw and a jigsaw in the past.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Keyhole saw (drywall saw) works best for me


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got a big ole circular saw/table saw I like to use. I've also used a small chainsaw, and also a dremel tool or rotozip.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 19, 2012)

Sharp hunting knife does it for me. Not easy but it gets it done.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

A short back saw (tenon saw) used with clamps. With a small one handled hack saw for detail work. I had a dremel but I broke it... whoops

Jake


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Compound mitre saw works best for us


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I use hack saw blades. You don't even need the saw.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I run a linoleum knife down the back a few times, then snap it. Keeps the front jagged (i.e. more natural looking). For thicker pieces I used a fine-toothed mitre saw, then snap.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use my hands and snap it. I like the irregular edge it creates, I cant stand straight lines they look very unnatural to me


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I use my hands and snap it. I like the irregular edge it creates, I cant stand straight lines they look very unnatural to me


Yes, that's what I do for cork mosaic backgrounds, but sometimes I need to slice the back of a trunk for a flat mounting surface. Like this. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79295-frankentree.html#post701772


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

hack saw for me cuts real easy


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, thats what I thought. I have a dremel. 
Which bit would be best for this? I also like the handheld jigsaw blade idea. Really, anyway I look at it, it will be a dusty mess. Thanks for all the recommendations


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 14, 2016)

I know this thread is old but for anyone reading this in the future I used a large bread knife but any thin knife is good. I needed something that could cut really deep to shape some thick bark for a background.


----------



## Natural_Tank (Feb 24, 2015)

In the past I have used pliers to break apart stubborn cork flats. My favorite saw to use on cork is a coping saw. It is great for detailed cuts.


----------



## surferseatsharks (Jan 19, 2016)

I do the same as Fieldnstream, I use a linoleum knife and score it deeply on the back and then break it to give it a nice jagged edge on the front.


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Good pair of shears works nice on all but the thickest pieces of cork.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

To sum everyone's posts up, if it has a blade, and if that blade is decently sharp, it'll do the job


----------



## Ryandean360 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been able to just split any rounds down the natural seems by just pulling it apart, but Ive sawed through partially with just a small hack saw and snapped it for a more natural break


----------

